# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  * Just Wanna Say Thanks To ...*

## Bodacious

Austinite for all the great posts I have read over the last couple of years. It helps me stay on track. When I just get on here and read what you says. I wish I knew what he forgot about AAS. 

Also man the Avatar you post everyday assuming its you wife or g/f man... Shes got her body down to a tea, or you do. Lookin good. Great motovation for sure.

405 for a great blog that I have keep up with sence I join the forum in Jan 2012. Great work man.

Just really wanna say thanks. to yall . Yall Have helped me a lot. 

I dont post much just read a lot going to try and start posting more tho.

----------


## Cuz

They are pretty awesome aren't they. And about his avatar, its Dana Linn Bailey. Google her. He jokes that its his mom, but she's only 30 years old and his profile states he is 37 so I rule that out lmao. He is either a close friend, Rob Bailey, or just somehow has a database of her personal pics somehow. I will never know. But he is one smart guy that's for sure. And "405" sure knows how to get in shape doesn't he? I gotta say thanks for them too.

----------


## gbrice75

Dana Linn is Austin's side piece, nothing more.  :Wink:

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Dana Linn is Austin's spank bank, nothing more.


^^^^^^fixed.

All jokes aside tho, aust is one of many on here who give all they know to those willing to listen and learn. A well deserved recognition op, good on you for taking the time to thank those who make the differences. 

DLB is too sexy. Cant get my wife on board for that level of fitness but a man can dream, right!

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^^^^fixed.
> 
> All jokes aside tho, aust is one of many on here who give all they know to those willing to listen and learn. A well deserved recognition op, good on you for taking the time to thank those who make the differences. 
> 
> DLB is too sexy. Cant get my wife on board for that level of fitness but a man can dream, right!


Tbh, I don't find her sexy. Sorry Austin, might as well delete me now, lol. 

Jelena Abbou is more my style.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Tbh, I don't find her sexy. Sorry Austin, might as well delete me now, lol.
> 
> Jelena Abbou is more my style.


Meh..she's alright. She looks like she'd be a mess without makeup and hair work. The type u dont want to wake up beside lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Meh..she's alright. She looks like she'd be a mess without makeup and hair work. The type u dont want to wake up beside lol


Really?! Wow, I don't see that at all. To each his own I suppose...

----------


## Bodacious

Let's say thanks to BG also should have mention your name as well. Been ready you blog some today. Glad your back on track. Good luck moving also.

I have took past 3 days off. I haven't took 3 days off straight for along time. That's including doing nothing no weights no running. How long is to long. I was only going to do 3 days. Start back tomorrow but some have said maybe take a week off. I just feel guilty and fat Lol. 

But anyways thanks to all 3 of ya. 

DLB is hot. So is the other lady Lol. But I like DLB better. How does someone say that low of BF all the freaking time? Would love to know how people does it.

----------


## starscream

Not to mention DLB just took 1st place in women's professional physique at Olympia!! 

She is amazing! Her and rob both inspire me. I own quite a few flag nor fail shirts.

Also Austinite has helped me a ton too! Great guy!!! Full of knowledge

----------


## Venom

> Not to mention DLB just took 1st place in women's professional physique at Olympia!!


Pfft she's no Iris Kyle! Now that's a babe lol.

----------


## gbrice75

> Let's say thanks to BG also should have mention your name as well. Been ready you blog some today. Glad your back on track. Good luck moving also.


BG, or GB (me)? We do have a BG who's also a mod, just want to be clear, lol. Thanks brother.




> Pfft she's no Iris Kyle! Now that's a babe lol.


Fcking HAWT

----------


## Venom

> Fcking HAWT


It's crazy that she is technically the most successful bodybuilder

----------


## --->>405<<---

bodacious glad to be of assistance to u dude, thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> It's crazy that she is technically the most successful bodybuilder


Definitely not my thing, but 'she' certainly has an impressive physique in any event.

----------


## Venom

> Definitely not my thing, but 'she' certainly has an impressive physique in any event.


Haha I certainly agree. She can literally punch my face in, but she just won her 9th Ms. Olympia giving her more wins the any female or male competitors in the Olympias so props to her.

----------


## austinite

BLASPHEMY!

I don't want to hear ANYTHING negative about my Mom! You _will_ LOVE her!

OP, thanks for the kind words, brother.

----------


## Bodacious

> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> I don't want to hear ANYTHING negative about my Mom! You _will_ LOVE her!
> 
> OP, thanks for the kind words, brother.


NP man you deserve it big time. You take a lot of time to come on here and help people. Like I said before wish I knew what you forgotten. 

Do you ever check your PMs?

----------


## Bodacious

> Pfft she's no Iris Kyle! Now that's a babe lol.


....not my cup of tea. Lol....

I like Austinites Mom...lol

----------


## austinite

> NP man you deserve it big time. You take a lot of time to come on here and help people. Like I said before wish I knew what you forgotten. 
> 
> Do you ever check your PMs?


Not so much lately. PM's flood in, I get overwhelmed and stop checking for a while. Then I'll go through them in a week or so. Some get buried and gone.

----------


## Venom

> ....not my cup of tea. Lol.... I like Austinites Mom...lol


Sorry to derail your thread, I don't mean to turn this into a "who's hotter" thread but I'd have to say my all time favorite is Jamie Eason fallowed by DLB. 





Here's a pic of them together 







Oh and thank you Austinite and all the other informative members throughout this thread, I'm glad I can be a part of this community!

----------


## Bodacious

Dang. That's a close one. Got to give it to DLB. I am more of a dark hair kind of guy. But both look good.

----------

